# Seguimento Europa - 2006



## Dan (3 Nov 2006 às 23:42)

Mais um mês bem quente em quase toda a Europa.





O comportamento da precipitação já não foi tão homogéneo.


----------



## Seringador (4 Nov 2006 às 16:01)

*Re: Europa*

Bem lembrado DAN!
Sou da opinião que este ano a Itália e os Balcâs vão ficar abaixo da média ao nível da precipitação, será possível existir potencial para um dominio Anticicclónico mais para a frente  
Seria bom indicador para nós


----------



## dj_alex (4 Nov 2006 às 18:50)

*Re: Europa*

a noaa demorou mais que o normal a meter os mapas ca para fora..

O mes de outubro como se esperava acima da média quer em termos de temp. quer em termos de prec.


----------



## Rog (5 Nov 2006 às 00:05)

*Re: Europa*



dj_alex disse:


> a noaa demorou mais que o normal a meter os mapas ca para fora..
> 
> O mes de outubro como se esperava acima da média quer em termos de temp. quer em termos de prec.



Pegando numa simples dedução, temperatura mais elevada, maior índice de evaporação mais precipitação... 
Mas nem tudo é assim tão linear, nem esta situação...
Pergunto, não será esta situação depois compensada com mais frio no Inverno?


----------



## LUPER (5 Nov 2006 às 10:34)

*Re: Europa*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Pegando numa simples dedução, temperatura mais elevada, maior índice de evaporação mais precipitação...
> Mas nem tudo é assim tão linear, nem esta situação...
> Pergunto, não será esta situação depois compensada com mais frio no Inverno?



Ora aí está o mais provável de acontecer. O cerco do turning point está próximo.

Para quem é defensor do aquecimento e apresenta para Portugal um clima de deserto estamos a ter muita


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Nov 2006 às 16:10)

*Re: Europa*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Pegando numa simples dedução, temperatura mais elevada, maior índice de evaporação mais precipitação...
> Mas nem tudo é assim tão linear, nem esta situação...
> Pergunto, não será esta situação depois compensada com mais frio no Inverno?



Não sei se é uma pergunta com segundas intenções... mas foi assim em 1956. Agora será um ciclo ou será uma tendência?


----------



## Luis França (9 Nov 2006 às 11:05)

*Re: Europa*

Desculpem-me a utilização deste tópico para esta notícia (mas como parece que ninguém ligou ao tópico Vulcanismo... ) acerca duma possível erupção do Vesúvio.

No passado dia 5 houve um sismo grande perto de Nápoles:

Magnitude  	mb 5.0
Region 	         TYRRHENIAN SEA
Date time 	2006-11-05 at 17:14:58.5 UTC
Location 	39.72 N ; 13.77 E
Depth 	         441 km

e existe grande possibilidade de haver outros bem fortes... 

http://www.spiegel.de/international/...445941,00.html


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2006 às 10:53)

*Re: Europa*

Uma semana com pouca precipitação em grande parte da Europa.




Também foi uma semana quente, na maior parte da Europa Ocidental.


----------



## tozequio (25 Nov 2006 às 19:52)

*Re: Europa*

Parece-me um Outono também muito ameno em grande parte da Europa  

Lembro-me daquela situação de início de Novembro que terá deixado uns bons nevões no Leste Europeu, mas de resto a coisa está muito calma para a época. Até chove em Moscovo


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2006 às 21:00)

*Re: Europa*

Pouca precipitação na semana de 12 a 18.





E a anomalia positiva intensifica-se em grande parte da Europa.





Parece que este mês também vai terminar com uma forte anomalia positiva.


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 22:36)

*Re: Europa*


----------



## dj_alex (27 Nov 2006 às 08:53)

*Re: Europa*



Fil disse:


>



Bem quentinha a ultima semana na Europa....


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 10:44)

Sem dúvida, na Holanda está ser o Outono mais quente desde há 300 anos...


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Nov 2006 às 20:18)

Eu já estou como diz o mestre Seringador, é bom que seja assim agora. Isso ajudará depois no inverno... Porque teremos muito


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2006 às 17:21)

Definitivamente a Europa está a viver um Outono escaldante. Mesmo o Leste, onde já se devia ter instalado o Inverno, apresenta valores muito elevados.
Ontem Moscovo teve uma mínima de 6ºC e hoje ficou em 5ºC.





Fonte: Weatheronline


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2006 às 13:59)

Continuam os valores elevados na Europa.

Temperatura minima (°C): Nov 29 2006




Fonte: WeatherOnline.


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2006 às 18:06)

Continuam os valores elevados no leste europeu.

Temperatura miníma (°C): Nov 30 2006


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 19:39)

Dan e pelas previsões dos modelos a "coisa" vai continuar até bem perto do Natal!


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2006 às 19:24)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Dan e pelas previsões dos modelos a "coisa" vai continuar até bem perto do Natal!



Sim e hoje voltou a ser um dia com temperaturas elevadas em grande parte do continente europeu.
Temperatura miníma (°C): Dez 02 2006


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2006 às 19:26)

O mês de Novembro em algumas cidades do Norte da Europa.

Helsínquia




Moscovo




Oslo


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2006 às 15:28)

Parece que o tempo está extremamente animado nas Ilhas Britânicas....


http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2006 às 13:03)

Mais uma semana com valores muito elevados para esta época do ano.


----------



## Fil (4 Dez 2006 às 13:11)

Anomalias de mais de 7ºC na Noruega e Suécia, e isso que teoricamente deviam ser eles os primeiros a sentir na pele o debilitamento da CG 

4 de Dezembro em Oslo, e neve nem vê-la...


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2006 às 13:30)

Esta localização da depressão e dos dois anticiclones, um a SW e outro a SE, provoca um fluxo de norte no meio do Atlântico e um fluxo de sul em quase toda a Europa. Por isso, temos tido valores relativamente baixos nos Açores e bem elevados no continente europeu.


----------



## Fernando_ (4 Dez 2006 às 13:51)

Temperaturas muy altas en todo el oeste de Europa ! 
A las 13:00 horas, 14º en París, 12º en Londres, 7º en San Petersburgo y Estocolmo...
En Madrid, mínima escandalosa, *9,7º*
Actualmente mido 16º, aunque el aeropuerto de Barajas ha medido *18,0º* a las 14:00 h.
También temperaturas muy altas en el norte a causa del foehn, Bilbao registra a las 14 h. *21,3º*


----------



## LUPER (4 Dez 2006 às 14:18)

Fil disse:


> Anomalias de mais de 7ºC na Noruega e Suécia, e isso que teoricamente deviam ser eles os primeiros a sentir na pele o debilitamento da CG
> 
> 4 de Dezembro em Oslo, e neve nem vê-la...



Continuem a gozar com a CG, vcs percebem tanto disto como eu de agricultura, nunca nada disto aconteceu ter temperaturads superiores à media    .

Borrascas a atravessar o atlantico provocam ventos de sul na Europa , ou ainda não perceberam isso?      . Cada um pode seguir e pensar a linha de raciocinio que entender e perceber


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2006 às 14:35)

LUPER disse:


> Continuem a gozar com a CG, vcs percebem tanto disto como eu de agricultura, nunca nada disto aconteceu ter temperaturads superiores à media    .
> 
> Borrascas a atravessar o atlantico provocam ventos de sul na Europa , ou ainda não perceberam isso?      . Cada um pode seguir e pensar a linha de raciocinio que entender e perceber



Ninguém está a gozar com nada, são apenas comentários sobre dados registados.

Apenas constato que há muitas localidades na Europa que já levam anomalias positivas de 2-3ºC em três meses. Nestes últimos dias as anomalias chegaram a ser superiores a 7ºC.













Em Portugal a situação não é muito diferente, já levamos 9 meses seguidos com anomalia positiva.


----------



## Seringador (4 Dez 2006 às 14:47)

Fil disse:


> Anomalias de mais de 7ºC na Noruega e Suécia, e isso que teoricamente deviam ser eles os primeiros a sentir na pele o debilitamento da CG
> 
> 4 de Dezembro em Oslo, e neve nem vê-la...



Pois disses-te bem teoricamente e também não é bem assim e não podemos ser tão lineares a tirar conclusões 

Pq nós também seríamos os que mais iríamos sentir, i.e. ao nível de diferenças de temperatura e relembro que a Gronelândia já foi verde há 100 anos atrás, pelo que penso que será vais preciso e válido afirmar que já ocorreram mais anomalias positivas no passado recente!? 

Pode ser que até seja uma consequência do enfraquecimento da CG, não deixando que a OA fique negativa e, ao mesmo tempo acentuação de uma OAN negativa, fazendo com que seja mais permanente um fluxo de SW para o N da Europa.
Não se esqueçam que a a corrente do golfo faz-nos melhor a nós e UK do que aos  do N, visto que estes estão muito perto para sentirem tamanha diferença e, numa situação de paragem da corrente do golfo teria como consequência Invernos mais amenos e chuvosos no N e mais frios e seco no SW da Europa, isto na minha húmilde opinião. 
Agora não se poderão tirar conclusões baseadas em hipóteses e com um ou outro dado ao qual desconhecemos as suas reais consequências, referindo-me também ao Luper 
Uma coisa são hipóteses outras crenças e poucas constatação, isto ao nível climático.


----------



## duncan (4 Dez 2006 às 20:37)

boa noite,segundo weather channel às 19horas e 50 minutos estavam 15cº em Londres, nem parece que estamos em dezembro! será que sao os efeitos do aquecimento global que tanto se fala ou, ciclo climatólogico?


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Dez 2006 às 21:12)

Dan disse:


> Mais uma semana com valores muito elevados para esta época do ano.



Apenas por aqui (a sul do Tejo), as temperaturas têm estado normais e em zonas da Grécia . Mas estas análises serão comparadas com qual normal? 



Seringador disse:


> Pois disses-te bem teoricamente e também não é bem assim e não podemos ser tão lineares a tirar conclusões
> 
> Pq nós também seríamos os que mais iríamos sentir, i.e. ao nível de diferenças de temperatura e relembro que a Gronelândia já foi verde há 100 anos atrás, pelo que penso que será vais preciso e válido afirmar que já ocorreram mais anomalias positivas no passado recente!?
> 
> ...



Boa explicação e imparcial, assim é que é!


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2006 às 23:47)

Anomalia positiva em quase toda a Europa. Em algumas regiões a anomalia foi superior a 3ºC.




Anomalia negativa no sudeste europeu.


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2006 às 23:23)

Parece que o único problema é mesmo com a Europa  

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/SNOW/


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Dez 2006 às 14:54)

Um tornado deixou, hoje de manhã, um rasto de destruição em Londres!!!   

Foi na zona de Kensal Rise, 6 pessoas ficaram feridas, uma delas com alguma gravidade.






Aqui fica a notícia:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/london/6217514.stm


----------



## mocha (7 Dez 2006 às 15:04)

acabei de ler esta noticia no site do iol, nem queria acreditar


----------



## Iceberg (8 Dez 2006 às 00:11)

No filme "The Day After Tomorrow" víamos os tornados a assolarem Los Angeles ... a realidade cada vez mais se aproxima da ficção ... alguma vez a superará ...  

Un tornado causó seis heridos en Londres

Azotó las calles del noroeste de la ciudad, tras un temporal de viento, lluvia y granizo; se dañaron más de 40 viviendas

LONDRES (ANSA).- Seis personas resultaron heridas, una de ellas de gravedad, y más de 40 viviendas sufrieron daños materiales considerables, a causa de un tornado pequeño que azotó hoy las calles del noroeste de Londres, tras un temporal de viento, lluvia y granizo. 

Los techos de 40 propiedades fueron dañados y automóviles sufrieron roturas de gravedad, cuando el tornado, de más de 120 kilómetros por hora, atravesó esta mañana el tranquilo barrio de Kensal Rise. 

Una persona sufrió heridas de gravedad y otras cinco fueron tratadas por heridas menores, varias de ellas en estado de shock. 

Once camiones de bomberos fueron llamados a la zona de Chamberlayne Road, que fue acordonada para impedir el tránsito de vehículos. 

La Brigada de Bomberos de Londres informó que unos 50 miembros de ese cuerpo se encuentran trabajando en la zona, para tareas de limpieza. 

"Tiraba objetos a su paso". Testigos dijeron a la BBC que vieron techos y grandes ramas de árboles volar por los aires cuando pasó el tornado. 

Colin Brewer, residente de Trevelyan Gardens, declaró que el tornado "fue increíble de ver en la ciudad". 

"Después de la lluvia y el granizo, comenzó un viento huracanado, que formó el tornado. A medida que avanzaba tiraba objetos a su paso", agregó. 

Evacuación. La municipalidad de Brent informó a su vez que una iglesia local fue transformada en un albergue provisorio para quienes tengan la casa dañada.


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 01:19)

iceberg disse:


> No filme "The Day After Tomorrow" víamos os tornados a assolarem Los Angeles ... a realidade cada vez mais se aproxima da ficção ... alguma vez a superará ...
> 
> Un tornado causó seis heridos en Londres
> 
> ...




Bem eu não comento, porque sou suspeito


----------



## Luis França (8 Dez 2006 às 01:24)

O final desse filme deve ser daqui a 6-8 anos. Já não falta muito!    partilho as tuas risadas LUPER


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 01:29)

Luis França disse:


> O final desse filme deve ser daqui a 6-8 anos. Já não falta muito!    partilho as tuas risadas LUPER



Penso que apenas nos resta rir pq é o que podemos fazer, já agora deixo aqui este link, só pra relembrar a nossa amiguita


http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream/gif/gulf_061130_vel.gif


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 01:30)

Luis França disse:


> O final desse filme deve ser daqui a 6-8 anos. Já não falta muito!    partilho as tuas risadas LUPER



Por volta de 2012 já somos outros rapazes na maneira de vestir e principalmente de conduzir


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 01:35)

LUPER disse:


> Penso que apenas nos resta rir pq é o que podemos fazer, já agora deixo aqui este link, só pra relembrar a nossa amiguita
> 
> 
> http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream/gif/gulf_061130_vel.gif



 RIP à Corrente do Golfo...


----------



## Luis França (8 Dez 2006 às 01:36)

Isso faz-me lembrar qualquer coisa como: "Quanto mais velho mais rebelde..."


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 01:37)

kimcarvalho disse:


> RIP à Corrente do Golfo...



     , deixa lá que ela tá bem viva ora vê lá este link

http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream/gif/gulf_031130_vel.gif


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 01:46)

LUPER disse:


> , deixa lá que ela tá bem viva ora vê lá este link
> 
> http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream/gif/gulf_031130_vel.gif



É realmente incrivel , o que foi e ao que chegou nos dias de hoje!!


----------



## tozequio (8 Dez 2006 às 01:48)

kimcarvalho disse:


> É realmente incrivel , o que foi e ao que chegou nos dias de hoje!!



1 minuto de silêncio pela memória da eternamente recordada Corrente do Golfo


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 01:50)

tozequio disse:


> 1 minuto de silêncio pela memória da eternamente recordada Corrente do Golfo



      

Agora queremos cá é o     e claro a


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 01:52)

Amem e descanse em paz até ao proximo periodo interglacial daqui a 100.000anos


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 01:58)

Mas será que exista algume que julgue que isto é um ciclo da corrente? Mas isto só não vê quem não quer ela tá morta


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2006 às 02:34)

Enquanto isso, a capital mais fria da Europa leva já duas semanas sem ir abaixo de 0ºC. Sim, estou a falar de Moscovo, que hoje tem uma mínima prevista de 3ºC, a mesma de Beja e superior á de muitas localidades de Portugal 

A média normal de Moscovo para dezembro (1779-1991) é de -7,5ºC, neste mês de dezembro até ao dia de hoje essa média vai em 4,7ºC


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 09:12)

Fil disse:


> Enquanto isso, a capital mais fria da Europa leva já duas semanas sem ir abaixo de 0ºC. Sim, estou a falar de Moscovo, que hoje tem uma mínima prevista de 3ºC, a mesma de Beja e superior á de muitas localidades de Portugal
> 
> A média normal de Moscovo para dezembro (1779-1991) é de -7,5ºC, neste mês de dezembro até ao dia de hoje essa média vai em 4,7ºC



Já te esqueceste do ano passado? Parece que sim   , tens a memória curta. Olha pros ensembles e vais ver onde termina a média


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Dez 2006 às 16:18)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Um tornado deixou, hoje de manhã, um rasto de destruição em Londres!!!
> 
> Foi na zona de Kensal Rise, 6 pessoas ficaram feridas, uma delas com alguma gravidade.
> 
> ...



Cito-me a mim mesmo, apenas para enrar no contexto da not+icia agora publicada pelo IM, referente a este raro fenómeno que se deu em Londres  

_*"Tornado em Londres​* 
Data: 9 de Dezembro de 2006  
Autor: IM  


Um tornado atingiu a parte norte-ocidental da cidade de Londres, causando vários estragos e alguns feridos.

As condições meteorológicas, um pouco por todo o Reino Unido, na passada 5ª feira, apontavam para trovoada e ventos fortes. 

O último tornado, em Londres, a causar maiores estragos, data de Dezembro de 1954.

Cerca de 50 tornados atingem anualmente as ilhas britânicas, sendo na Europa, este o território com mais elevada taxa de incidência deste fenómeno"_

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/Tornado_em_Londres


----------



## Carlos Dias (11 Dez 2006 às 01:28)

*Agora 01:00 AM de Londres : 

Lisboa 08ºC 
Porto 06ºC 
Madrid 01ºC 
Barcelona 05ºC 
Atenas 11ºC 
Roma 09ºC 
Milão 02ºC 
Paris 04ºC 
Londres 11ºC 
Glasgow 10ºC 
Copenhague 05ºC 
Amsterda 06ºC 
Bruxelas 05ºC 
Hamburgo 04ºC 
Berlim 01ºC 
Frankfurt 01ºC 
Munich -03ºC 
Zurich 00ºC 
Viena 01ºC 
Praga 04ºC 
Budapest 02ºC 
Bucarest 03ºC 
Sofia 00ºC 
Varsovia 05ºC 
Helsinki 06ºC 
Estocolmo 04ºC 
Oslo 07ºC 
Reykjavik 03ºC 
Moscou 07ºC*


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2006 às 13:36)

Continuam os valores elevados no nordeste da Europa.

Temperatura minima (°C): Dez 11 2006




O fluxo de SW, responsável por estes valores elevados, deve ser interrompido dia 16 ou 17 e então a temperatura deve descer para valores um pouco mais normais para esta época do ano.


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 15:35)

Dan disse:


> Continuam os valores elevados no nordeste da Europa.
> 
> Temperatura minima (°C): Dez 11 2006
> 
> ...



Yup Dan sou da mesma opinião  que lá para essa altura vai arreferce a europa ou não tivessemos o Ant. em cima de nós...


----------



## Mago (11 Dez 2006 às 15:48)

Mais quente em Moscovo que em Madrid quase parecia um mapa para os apanhados nesta altura do ano...  

Está bem que o Anticiclone se encontra no centro da europa mas para baixar as temnperaturas deveria ir buscar o ar frio ao norte da europa, penso eu de que...( desculpem se disse alguma "bacorada" nao sou muito entendido nisto)

Realmente este Outono está assim um pouco de anormalidades, chuva extrema, temperaturas no norte da europa amenas... bem o que virá a seguir


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2006 às 13:47)

A partir dos dias 16 e 17, o fluxo sobre a Europa do Norte muda para Oeste e isso vai provocar uma descida nos valores de temperatura.


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2006 às 13:50)

Mas, por agora, continuam ainda os valores elevados de temperatura no Norte da Europa.

Temperatura miníma (°C): Dez 12 2006


----------



## Carlos Dias (14 Dez 2006 às 00:42)

*Agora 01:00 AM de Londres : 

Lisboa 11ºC 
Porto 08ºC 
Madrid 02ºC 
Barcelona 05ºC 
Atenas 12ºC 
Roma 03ºC 
Milão -04ºC 
Paris 05ºC 
Londres 12ºC 
Glasgow 12ºC 
Copenhague 10ºC 
Amsterda 10ºC 
Bruxelas 09ºC 
Hamburgo 11ºC 
Berlim 09ºC 
Frankfurt 07ºC 
Munich -01ºC 
Zurich -03ºC 
Viena 07ºC 
Praga 05ºC 
Budapest -01ºC 
Bucarest -01ºC 
Sofia -01ºC 
Varsovia 06ºC 
Helsinki 05ºC 
Estocolmo 05ºC 
Oslo 02ºC 
Reykjavik 00ºC 
Moscou 05ºC*


----------



## Mago (14 Dez 2006 às 16:22)

A região dos Alpes está a passar pelo seu período mais quente dos últimos 1300 anos, segundo um estudo do Instituto Central de Meteorologia e Geofísica da Áustria. De referir que ainda só nevou 30 por cento do normal para a época.
Também a MeteoSwiss, serviço meteorológico da Suiça, registou temperaturas muito quentes, 10 graus acima do normal, em Novembro e princípios de Dezembro. No Reino Unido nunca fez tanto calor neste período desde 1659. A Holanda bateu o recorde de 1706 e a Dinamarca de 1768. 


Em Portugal os valores médios da temperatura do ar em Novembro foram muito superiores aos valores médios em todo o território, em particular os valores da temperatura mínima. Novembro é o quinto mais quente desde 1931 e o segundo com maior valor da média da temperatura mínima, desde Novembro de 1983, de acordo com o relatório efectuado pelo Departamento de acompanhamento do Clima e das Alterações Climáticas, do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).

Fonte: Instituto de Meterologia 14/12/2006


----------



## LUPER (15 Dez 2006 às 16:18)

mag0 disse:


> A região dos Alpes está a passar pelo seu período mais quente dos últimos 1300 anos, segundo um estudo do Instituto Central de Meteorologia e Geofísica da Áustria. De referir que ainda só nevou 30 por cento do normal para a época.
> Também a MeteoSwiss, serviço meteorológico da Suiça, registou temperaturas muito quentes, 10 graus acima do normal, em Novembro e princípios de Dezembro. No Reino Unido nunca fez tanto calor neste período desde 1659. A Holanda bateu o recorde de 1706 e a Dinamarca de 1768.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dj_alex (16 Dez 2006 às 17:59)

LUPER disse:


>


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2006 às 09:59)

Mais um facto curioso deste episódio quente que se tem feito sentir em grande parte da Europa.

Esta estação meteorológica de Moscovo não regista  um valor inferior a zero desde o dia 23 de Novembro.





Esta situação deve inverter-se já amanhã, com as previsões a indicarem valores inferiores a zero, tanto na mínima como na máxima, para a maior parte dos dias da próxima semana.


----------



## LUPER (17 Dez 2006 às 10:42)

Dan disse:


> Mais um facto curioso deste episódio quente que se tem feito sentir em grande parte da Europa.
> 
> Esta estação meteorológica de Moscovo não regista  um valor inferior a zero desde o dia 23 de Novembro.
> 
> ...



Esse facto sim é curioso, os SW das entradas atlanticas sao tramados


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2006 às 19:04)

A situação meteorológica em Moscovo está a começar a alterar-se. Já neva por lá


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2006 às 00:34)

E finalmente desceu abaixo de 0ºC! A partir de terça por fim terão o verdadeiro inverno russo com máximas bem abaixo de 0ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Dez 2006 às 01:17)

Segundo li, eles até andavam todos contentes de ter um Natal com o verde da relva nos jardins e poderem andar sem aquelas roupas pouco práticas encima.


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2006 às 11:51)

Esta última semana foi um pouco fresca na Península Ibérica  , mas continuou com anomalias bem positivas em grande parte do resto da Europa.




Foi também uma semana com pouca precipitação em grande parte da Europa.


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2006 às 20:27)

Finalmente uns valores de temperatura mínima mais próprios desta época do ano.

Temperatura miníma (°C): Dez 19 2006


----------



## Minho (19 Dez 2006 às 21:34)

É verdade.... ao fim de tantos meses finalmente um aspecto mais azulinho por toda a Europa


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 03:55)

pena akele azul escuro no norte da finlandia na aparecer por cá uns dias ...


----------



## Mago (21 Dez 2006 às 16:50)

Sanxito disse:


> pena akele azul escuro no norte da finlandia na aparecer por cá uns dias ...



E ficava-mos todos uns diazinhos em casa também


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 19:47)

mag0 disse:


> E ficava-mos todos uns diazinhos em casa também



E verdade, sería de certeza muito dificil de suportar, mas tmb seía brutal...
Imagina as fotos, de todo o genero, recordações... 
Aki o forum ia ter a maior afluência, post de minuto a minuto...


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 21:42)

Um dia já mais típico de Dezembro.

Temperatura miníma (°C): Dez 21 2006




Temperatura máxima (°C): Dez 21 2006


----------



## Minho (22 Dez 2006 às 00:39)

Dan disse:


> Um dia já mais típico de Dezembro.
> 
> Temperatura miníma (°C): Dez 21 2006
> 
> ...



12ºC em Madrid


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 10:26)

Minho disse:


> 12ºC em Madrid



No site do INM consta um valor máximo de 11,8ºC para ontem na estação meteorológica de MADRID/BARAJAS.

Valores máximos de algumas estações meteorológicas de Madrid no dia de ontem (fonte: weatheronline):

Madrid-Colmenar (450m): 8ºC
Madrid/Cuatro (687m): 10ºC
Madrid / Getafe (617m): 10ºC
Madrid / Torrejon (611m): 11ºC
Madrid/Barajas (582m): 12ºC

A estação meteorológica que fornece dados para este mapa deve ser Madrid/Barajas.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2006 às 18:56)

Mais uma semana seca em quase toda a Europa.





Anomalias positivas no Leste e Norte e negativas na Europa Ocidental.


----------

